# For those with target bows...



## Missbyalongshot (Sep 4, 2002)

Sure looks nice,when will these be available,would like to see the rootbeer scope do you have a picture to post


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

That Flame scope looks GREAT Mark. Thanks for putting that one out.


----------



## extreme_archery (Jul 8, 2003)

check this out!


----------



## extreme_archery (Jul 8, 2003)

Flames stuff is in now, some colors at nelsonville this weekend. all colors by midweek next week!
I'll update you all on it as the come in. Spread the word!


----------



## 3-D4Life (Jun 3, 2003)

*picture*

not to be a s.a-- or nothin but ya think you got smaller version of that scope i think its a little big to fit on my bow. 
(jus kiddin)


----------



## Missbyalongshot (Sep 4, 2002)

Now if we could get sure loc to come out with those colars to go with those scopes we all would be set or broke i guess i should say


----------



## extreme_archery (Jul 8, 2003)

oh...yeah... i didn't mean for that to happen.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

man those are cool looking wish i had a target color on my icon now!


----------



## Redleg (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey those sights are awesome, but the flame sight on the website has a mean flash reflection that makes it had to see on your website. I have this guy that shoots a flame bow and would like to see a better pic...

Thanks


----------



## extreme_archery (Jul 8, 2003)

here is one redleg


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Did Extreme ever get it together and finish the long extention bars for the Sniper dove tail sights? Great sight but I had to take it of my 3D bow because the short dovetail extention bar did not give me the pin gap that a 10" bar will. I have tried for a year now to get it and now have given up.


----------



## Redleg (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks E_A. The guys like that color....


----------



## RobinPirnak (Jul 28, 2002)

Since quantities are limited and all, but there seems to be a pretty good reaction to the new colors and probably a good demand, will we see these colours as a standard in the near future?


----------



## Goldeneagle (Oct 24, 2002)

Are there any dealers here around the Dallas,Tx area? If not, are you going to have a booth at the ASA Classic in Alabama? My son has a flame Ultratec and would kill for one of these scopes. He is a flame nut, flames on all his shirts and hats.


----------



## extreme_archery (Jul 8, 2003)

Yeah, i figure as long as demand is high, they will be around. We WILL be in Anniston too. Whitetail99, no, we are backordered on the bars. We made a large batch and sold them very quickly, so we have to make more. Sorry!


----------



## RobinPirnak (Jul 28, 2002)

E.A.

That is good to hear, I want one of the XTG Scope Kits in flame, but i have to save for the next bow and a scope so i have to get the fund first. I just needed to know that they would be available when i wanted one. Thanks


----------



## extreme_archery (Jul 8, 2003)

We didn't do any XTG's this time around, but most likely we will this winter before the ATA show.


----------



## geronimo1172 (Jul 26, 2003)

Cool Colors!


----------

